# Single basket tips & tricks?



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I am looking for tips on how to get an equally good shot with half as much coffee. I currently dose 15.7 grams of beans for a 25 to 30 ml shot. I'd like to find the same sweet spot with a 7 gram dose, so that I can have a few shots throughout the day without worry. Any & all suggestions are welcome! (Two different profiled single baskets came with my Londinium: a standard Londinium single, and a la marzocco 7 g basket; one with straight sides in the lower portion of the basket, and the other has sloped sides. Is one preferable to the other for any reason?)


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

You still want to be able to tamp.

I find that the IMS "the single" basket works for me. (Vesuvius and Londinium 1)

Bella Barista UK is closed for good reason, but normally they do sell them.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/the-single-1-cup-9-5gr-cup-filter-by-ims.html

I expect other shops to sell them as well.


----------

